# Do you carry on the farm most days?



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you carry a sidearm on the farm everyday or most days?

If so, what do you carry?

Thanks


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Every day all day... Beretta 92fs. Got to keep my eye on the large bull. I get spooked when starts pawing the ground.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

If I'm not carrying, I pretty much always have one in easy reach. 
One (or more in the truck), one mounted on the tractor. One in two of my three barns. Most rooms of the house have one. 
....and, sometimes, I "carry".


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Always at least a .380 in my pocket, and if I'm not crawling under stuff, I like a 1911 around home


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

my edc is a XDM 40 and I usually have a carbine of some kind in the truck, either a short ar15 or a mini draco that I sbr'd. we live as the crow flies 6 miles north of the river and two of the palm fields are closer to the river.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do I carry on the farm most days? Nope. I carry everyday. Springfield XDM 9mm

If I'm not wearing it, you'll find me in bed or the shower. But if you are looking for me in either location, you best be way cuter than your nom de internet suggests.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. always, Often two.. .usually my 1911, or a CZ-82.. then a S&W bodyguard with shot shells in my back pocket for copperheads during the spring and summer.

Not only for protection (the deer don't have much fear, some will walk up to you) but also my wife knows if I'm out mowing and hears three shots to come running to find out what's wrong.

Since I have a CCW, I often carry most places I can legally go (not DC or Maryland)


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

like to keep a 22 revolover handy .just in case; no cocking, no safety,no jamming in an emergency point and pull the trigger . it being a generations old high standard with 6 inch barrel there are no misfires and you hit what you aim at . there are plenty of varmits in this area big, small, 2, and 4 legged so far there has been nothing that the cur dogs can't handle except a few snakes


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

arnie said:


> like to keep a 22 revolover handy .just in case; no cocking, no safety,no jamming in an emergency point and pull the trigger .


That is why I am really fond of my CZ-82's... Double action, with a really nice light trigger even in double.. With the hammer down, it will not strike the pin, and can't be made to... This means I don't need to worry about a safety. You can't even put it on safe if the hammer is down.

I know many people think auto's jam, but I've not had either one of mine jam, stovepipe, or misfire after putting about 500 rounds through one, and 2 or 300 through the other.. 

Plus, I get 13 shots without reloading.. 

However, if I need 13 shots, I got the wrong gun, and I'm in a situation I should have never got near.. .

I do have a High Standard HD Military, It's a 22, and about as unreliable as you can get.. A very picky gun for ammo, and the magazine feed lips are a bear to keep right... However, it was given to my mother by my grandfather, so that gun is in the family as long as I can make sure it stays there.

When it is shooting right.. I love that thing... but that's not often it does...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Yep.. always, Often two.. .usually my 1911, or a CZ-82.. then a S&W bodyguard with shot shells in my back pocket for copperheads during the spring and summer.
> 
> Not only for protection (the deer don't have much fear, some will walk up to you) but also my wife knows if I'm out mowing and hears three shots to come running to find out what's wrong.
> 
> Since I have a CCW, I often carry most places I can legally go (not DC or Maryland)


an elderly farmer n neaghbour was malled by a friendly buck deer that had been fed and petted as a fawn by other neiabours seems it was rutting .his dog bailed him out but he figgered he was near home and left his gun at home


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This picture is from this past summer. It's one a neighbor had fed from the time it was a fawn.. Don't know if you can see my back left pocket.. the butt of that S&W bodyguard sticking out.. 










I've startled a few and got the stomp and snort. When I hear it I'm reaching for my gun.

Years ago I went out squirrel hunting. It was dark and I was looking for the spot I walked into the woods from the field. Before I knew it I found myself just a couple feet from a really upset deer. I couldn't see it, but I could feel the rumble of the ground when it stomped, and it was snorting. Any time I barely moved it would stomp or snort. I finally saw a glint off it's eyes. I was probably 4 feet from it... Man was I scared.. All I could keep seeing in my mind was antlers through me... 

I got lucky and had my shotgun loaded, but it was only with bird shot. I figured if I hit it in the face, I was just gonna make it even madder. I managed to get a shot off just above it's head, and thankfully it took off the other way, I was racking a new shell faster than I ever have before though hoping it wasn't going to come my way..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

people often think they are going to the big city or semi dangerous area that's the time to carry 

If you knew when it was the time to carry you would just not go that place , your around home , land or farm much more often and are much more often to confront someone trespassing or looking around you place , some one you catch in you barn when you turn the corner , some high preasure person who comes to your drive peddling something your thinking is this guy really this stupid or is this his way to size you up with other motives.

the car insurance folks will tell you that your much more likely to have an accident close to home than far away from home , you might suspect the opposite because you don't know the roads far from home , but the statistic works on your close to home a huge percentage of the time compared to far away if you spend 51 weeks a year near home and 1 away your likely to be near home when the accident happens.

I don't have a farm , but I carry regular around home and any where I go , you will never see it , but it is there


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm more worried about animals around the farm.. and gang members where we live in the DC area.. a few places near us have been shot up and robbed with guns. Two of the places are places we normally shop. Even a Denny's we eat at got shot up with a couple bangers feuding... That's why I carry around here.. Lots of MS-13 in our area.

On the farm though, never know when you stumble on a copperhead, startle a deer or we've even got black bear, but those are usually more afraid of you than you are of them... I don't think rabies is much of an issue where the farm is, but you never know..


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I only own 8 acres, but on that acreage I have a cow, 100+ chickens and anywhere from 9-20 goats at a given time, and my hounds are hunters ( in that they hunt the warmest spot on the couch, or the bed, or for kibble) that only enjoy "chicken bowling". on my little 8 acres in 2.5 years I have confronted and ensured non-return of 3 coyotes, 5-6 feral dogs, 2 bob cats, 2 misc. feline chicken killers. Additionally I have been confronted by at least 1 mentally unstable neighbor who did not like us shooting on my property into my properly built backstop and side hills, and to let us know she sprang out from behind the backstop while a friend and I were sighting in a pair of ar-10's at 125yds, and was quickly in our face yelling/screaming etc. thankfully for her she was not armed and we have quick reflexes and i could see it was a cell phone in her hand not a weapon in the spotting scope. 

You never know what your gonna come across that may pose a threat, or like has been mentioned need assistance and firing your international sign of distress (3 shots) is easier than fumbling with a phone if a tractor or tree limb is on top of ya. 

If required get a permit, get a pocket rocket or a hog leg, does not matter, and just know, you may never need a gun and pray you never need a gun, but when you NEED a gun, you need it more than anything else in the world. 
and practice practice practice and train train train.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never do. If I need a fire arm I'll just walk to the house and get the proper one for the job and not make do.


 Al


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

"Lots of MS-13 in our area." I live on the border in deep south Texas, I have tried to explain to people who have moved away to "better places up north" that the Mara Salvatrucha is just about everywhere and any where they are not you have groups that are quite similar.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

ATPFARM said:


> Do you carry a sidearm on the farm everyday or most days?
> 
> If so, what do you carry?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I do. I carry all day every day. I carried a Ruger .357 SP-1o1 for many years. It got too heavy, on my old hip bones.
So for the last 3 or 4 years I have been carrying a Ruger .357 Mag.,
LCR, because it's a lot lighter. I have it on my belt at strong side, or I have a .38 special LCR in my back pocket some times, either in the House or out around the farm. I always have at least one of them with me. Often times Both.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

What is MS-13?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> What is MS-13?


one of the most prolific Mexican gangs in north America


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Also probably the most violent. A few people in this area have literally lost their heads over the years..


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I carry on and off. Usually, if I am walking around the remote areas of the Homestead, I carry a 357 Taurus. I only carry then, because we have a fair amount of Mountain lion in the area. It's always in the way when doing work though, so it is usually nearby, but not on me.

SC


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Almost always. 

Depending on the time of year or my mood, I may have anything from a .22 to a 12 gauge. Spring and summer usually finds me in the garden or building something so I will slip a .22 or .38 revolver in a belt holster. Once fall starts creeping in, I like my 1911 .45 in a shoulder holster under my jacket. And once deer season comes in, I put my .44 mag in a shoulder holster on. 

If I'm doing something that prevents me from actually wearing a gun, I will have one handy, be it a handgun or rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you just can't be to care full we don't get much happening here local drunks , some theft but mostly not much ,but every few years some one decides we are just far enough out from the cities that it is the ideal place to dump a body 

the last one was only a few hundred yards from a friend's farm just a few miles from where we live , you don't want to stumble on that thinking it is a motorist in trouble just to find out it's a guy dumping a body, without something to keep you from being the next body 

we have also had police chase a car thief through our back yard , that started out as neighbors not recognizing the guy driving their buddies truck, they boxed him in and he took of on foot 

so yes I carry


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

When I carry around the farm its usually an ancient (around 50 yo) Ruger Single Six Convertible in magnum mode. This was my first pistol and still one of my favorites.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

ATPFARM said:


> Do you carry a sidearm on the farm everyday or most days?
> 
> If so, what do you carry?
> 
> Thanks


 Times have changed.. a lot!

When I was a kid, it was a disgrace to not carry a knife. Even older, you better carry a knife, and a sharp one. One old hand told me "only farmers carry dull knives". I've grown up using a knife and had a fascination with them and keeping one super sharp. I've also cut a rope or more to keep someone from getting deeper into a wreck.

I've carried for years, even when it wasn't cool I packed firepower. Not concealed at that time, but still everyday carry. From rifles in a scabbard to pistols. It was everyday, and still is, at this time.

Now I carry a LC9 with a laser sight that I'm not totally happy with. Still, it is never far away from me even if I take a shower. Kinda like my trusty blades, or maybe more so?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

little joe what is it you don't like about the LC9 that's what I carry , my only gripes are that there should not be a magazine safety or key lock but I couldn't find anything any better that didn't have some other draw back I locked the gun once then unloced it to make sure ti was fully disengaged I carry the key on my because it makes a good take down tool and well just in case , the mag safety , I don't think I would get to a reload but It will be empty before I do so I don't figure it to be an issue


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I carry just about everywhere. I usually carry a KT.380 in my pocket for a backup *and* either an M&P 9C or Kahr PM 9 on my strong side belt. I avoid places that are off limits and have metal detectors like the plague. I always carry on my property, inside and outside.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

I carry an 8 shot alloy SW in 22 when I'm on the tractor making dust. The rest of the time I carry a 380 LCP or a PPKS in my pants pocket here and in town. When I think there is a fair chance of actually needing it, I carry a 686 in 357. If it's hunting season, I sometimes carry a heavy old Super Redhawk in 44 mag, just in case.

Aside from wild animals, when the 'fast' response time for the sheriff to get here is around a half hour, like country people everywhere, we are our own police force.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I always have a side arm on me regardless if its a revolver in a pocket holster, a revolver or a semi auto in shoulder rig or waist rig or a .22 mag minimag six shooter or derringer in a small inside the waist band clip on holster in my boxer drawers or jammies.


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

When ever i think of it i carry a S&W air weight 38 with me. with all the coyotes around i should think of it more often.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

9mm now with CC, before that it was either a 22 revolver for light work, or a 45 mag red hawk when i thought i might need a little more.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I carry a compact 9mm most of the time. If I am out in the woods, I carry a 357 magnum.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a 50 y.o. woman ( wife/mom/DIL/) homesteader type who lives in the rural foothills of Appalachia. I've had my CCW for a couple of years. I carry all-the-time...even to church where we have a foodbank but, strangers stop and ask for money typically at night. Had a nervous desperate one from out of state the other night... (yes, the leadership knows, as does the sheriff deputy who attends there too). We have a great Sheriff and deputies in our rural county ( some are our small ISP customers), but with all the pot, meth, now heroin, and being one of our state's poorest counties, I'm ~not waiting around~ for help to arrive...NOPE. Takes them 30/ 45 minutes... IF they are available. We also have gobs of very large coyotes that cross our 10 acres, we have seen a mountain lion in the past too. I pushed the idea of getting handguns and our CCW's after a couple of unknown men with machetes strolled across our property one August. We figure they work for the not so stable drug-guy who lives on the next ridge ( who lit 6 forest fires once when he was mad at trespassers). I also happen to work at a remote location for our small business. We are not a walk in "store", but it's common for people to stop and ask directions, or turn around when they miss the highway junction a mile down the road. Am I paranoid ( my mother asked me that question)? HA nope...I feel great that I can protect myself. Not boasting...I just feel confident. I also have a stun gun in the car and I've carried a Leatherman Charge TI since 2006. I like to be prepared and have options. I think the idea that you can "just run up to the house" if you need to grab protection... is nuts. "Excuse me bad guy who stopped me out by the road...so I can run back to the house and get my protection!" I keep my concealed handgun/cell/leatherman... in a bag and I belt that baby down with the seatbelt in the passenger seat so it won't go flying beyond reach in the event I have to hit the brakes hard or flip over. We have so many large whitetail deer and curvy rural roads it's a good plan, plus on occasion I drive alone on 8-10 hr car trips that involves driving through Detroit. Yeah, I carry all the time.

-scrt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the question is not Am I Paranoid , but AM I PARANOID ENOUGH?

I like the line on the bottom of one of the HTer's posts 
"Be polite , Be professional , but have a plan to kill everybody."


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

Always! CZ-75 D PCR 9mm


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Another CZ fan...mine is either a CZ-75 or a Ruger P-85 in the colder months when I have heavy clothes on...a CZ 50 or Grendel P-12 in light clothing months.
With the yotes and other critters around, be foolish to not to.

Matt


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

When I had a farm I usally kept a mdl 19 357mag on my hip and a Rossi 38/357 carbine handy also a 22 rifle and a 12 ga 11/87. but the Rossi seemed to do 90% of the jobs if I had the time to get it. just inside the front door.
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Beretta Bobcat 22 in my pocket and S&W M&P9 Shield IWB. Every day every where. Only place I take 'em off is when I go in our courthouse on business or a high school ball game where they're not allowed. I'm thinking of petitioning our school board to change that rule after I saw someone in the stands with a portable heater with one of those screw on propane bottles on there. You can't carry a pistol in with a license, but you can carry in a potential BOMB? Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the question is not Am I Paranoid , but AM I PARANOID ENOUGH?
> 
> I like the line on the bottom of one of the HTer's posts
> "Be polite , Be professional , but have a plan to kill everybody."


Some ask me why I always pack something on my person even if only a small .22 mag gut gun even if just walking to the mailbox and I explain to them that you never know when you might feel the need of firearm life insurance but when the need presents itself I would rather reach back and palm even small caliber gun steel than just grab a handful of my own butt.

I also remind my mother, girlfriend and other females I know licensed to carry to carry all the time they can and when they carry, carry it like a man on their person , not in their handbags because if somebody ever grabs them, drawing from their body is most definitely more probable and a firearm in a purse is about as useless as a weapon in a gun safe.


----------



## hoosier hubby (Feb 2, 2012)

I love my diamond back db9.


----------



## mikey_sf (Jan 2, 2014)

Almost always. Just picked up a s&w mp shield in .40. Really enjoying that for concealed. Woods type adventures I always have my 629 .44 mag loaded for bear.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Shrek said:


> I also remind my mother, girlfriend and other females I know licensed to carry to carry all the time they can and when they carry, carry it like a man on their person , not in their handbags because if somebody ever grabs them, drawing from their body is most definitely more probable and a firearm in a purse is about as useless as a weapon in a gun safe.


I've been trying to have this discussion with my wife. She just got a concealed purse in the mail yesterday.. Yes, its a nice purse, but I keep telling her I just can't condone carrying a gun in something you can't retain control of 100% of the time.... 

I'm going to make her go out and practice drawing and firing using the purse.. hopefully I can change her mind about carrying in it... I had a heck of a time getting the gun out...


----------



## J&J NC (Mar 16, 2014)

Wife and I both CCW in town, and always have utility weapons handy on the farm, especially when out in the woods (really love my Savage 24 in .22, 20 gauge!) So far 4 legged critters have been the only real problems, but our Great Pyr has been keeping them at bay. 

Simi, if I may, have you heard of these for your wife? http://flashbangholsters.publishpath.com/the-flashbang 
Recommended by mine.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

J&J NC said:


> ...really love my Savage 24 in .22, 20 gauge!


I worked on dozens of those in my early days gunsmithing. Had dozens more come through the shop. I never got it, so I never owned one. Across the border in PA it was legal, at least at the time, to turkey hunt with a rifle, so it was pretty easy to unload them at the gunshow. I had the opportunity to buy them, cheap ($50-150), in some really cool caliber combinations. I just viewed them as gimmick-guns, fixed/sold them and moved on.

Then I bought a farm.

Now I wish I had a six-pack of them. 

I'd have one in every outbuilding, and one hanging from each side of my tractor.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

J&J NC said:


> Simi, if I may, have you heard of these for your wife? http://flashbangholsters.publishpath.com/the-flashbang
> Recommended by mine.


I've showed her similar.. she isn't at all in the bra carrying crowd... her gun would show real easy... 

She does like these though, and does wear one at times.. It's what I use all the time... love them..


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep. Lots of coyotes and other undesirables. I carry my Glock 23 most of the time.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. here's my other holster.. Notice in his description he even mentions he made it for me to carry on the farm.. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/127498000/left-hand-gunfighter-belt-with-double?ref=shop_home_active_17

Love the thing... I don't wear it as often as I'd like now, but once we get moved I'm sure I'll use it a lot more while I'm out in the woods and working around the place..


----------



## J&J NC (Mar 16, 2014)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I worked on dozens of those in my early days gunsmithing. Had dozens more come through the shop. I never got it, so I never owned one. Across the border in PA it was legal, at least at the time, to turkey hunt with a rifle, so it was pretty easy to unload them at the gunshow. I had the opportunity to buy them, cheap ($50-150), in some really cool caliber combinations. I just viewed them as gimmick-guns, fixed/sold them and moved on.
> 
> Then I bought a farm.
> 
> ...


Six of them at that price sure would be nice. Got mine at Fuquay Gun & Gold for around $400, and had to replace the rear sight...probably lost when the previous owner mounted a scope, but I prefer irons on this one. Seems like one of the ultimate K.I.S.S. guns. 

Not to hijack, but do you still do gunsmithing?


----------



## J&J NC (Mar 16, 2014)

As holsters go, I've often thought that a full-flap model would be good for a bush handgun. Some of them even have arrangements to carry spare ammo and cleaning rods, like the old Lebel and Nagant holsters. Maybe even a lanyard....that'd pretty much be a self-contained package.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

J&J NC said:


> Not to hijack, but do you still do gunsmithing?


Not 60 hrs a week like I used to, but still a fair bit. 
I took a job with one of the manufacturers and run the team that does their field repairs and armorer schools for their MIL/LE division. I got 7 guys and we do sniper rifles, shotguns, f/a carbines and some pistols. 

Fewer guns, more hours, and more computers.


----------



## hoosier hubby (Feb 2, 2012)

Always. Diamond Back DB 9.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Every day and especially on the farm.

Kimber tactical ultra 1911.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> I always have a side arm on me regardless if its a revolver in a pocket holster, a revolver or a semi auto in shoulder rig or waist rig or a .22 mag minimag six shooter or derringer in a small inside the waist band clip on holster in my boxer drawers or jammies.



jammies???????????????? that is a vision that will be in my head for a long time.:smack:gaptooth:


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

This thread reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw recently. It was pink and said...

Feminine Protection
For light days .22
Heavy days .45

And there were appropriately sized bullet holes beside each caliber.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Up close around the house I may not have one on me, but close by. In the pasture I will have a long arm close to hand and usually wearing a .357 Blackhawk or .44 mag Superblackhawk. Figure the biggest problem I will run up on in the pasture is a feral hog, around the house would be a two legged varmint. 

Since I broke my hip, I don't like to wear just around the house, the weight bothers me. Doesn't mean I can't get to something pretty fast.

Ed


----------

